# C042 - 1st Time Spawned



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

Greetings gang. It appears as if I have been fortunate enough to be the first on record to have a documented spawning of C042. Needless to say, I am thrilled. These are the smallest Cory fry I have ever seen. Enjoy. - Frank


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome pictures!

I love the name Corydoras Kristinae!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations Frank!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, I'm jealous! 

It's always fun to spawn fish, but to be the first to spawn a new species is a rare thing indeed. Be sure to write a report on the details and get that info widely available.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

like on fishforums, in "the hatchery"


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

YES...please! (The Hatchery)


----------

